# Looking for Combat Patrol and Kill Team rules in PDF



## Kayback (Jan 18, 2007)

As thew topic says I'm having a Lews day at teh internet today, and I'm looking for PDF versions of the Kill Team and Combat Patrol rules, please.

Anyone?

KBK


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

The closes tyou;ll find is "40k in 40 minutes" which are sort of the prototype combat patrol rules. No kill team rules exist in PDF.

Beg, borrow or steal a copy of the big book if you want to play the whole game.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

um ive got deathwatch kill team rules in pdf. but no, no rules for kill team missions in pdf.


----------



## Kayback (Jan 18, 2007)

Really? I thought I had coppies of both on my flash drive that went swimming.

Oh well. Time to get a BBB I suppose.

KBK


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm sure if you were the unscrupulous type you could find a purated PDF of the BBB on our typical fire sharing services...but I'd advise against it. Besides being illegal and immoral, PDFs can also be a bitch to read through, especially if you need a reference at hand.

I love the Battle For Smurf Village Instruction Booklet, but when push comes to slam, you can't beat $50 of hardback to the back of the head to end a rules debate


----------



## Kayback (Jan 18, 2007)

Yeah official hard coppies FTW.

I've read some books in PDF format and it hurts the eyes, and you can't read them in the bath 

Interestingly enough I was searching my PC for another PDF (incidently the owners manual for my Remington 870 shotgun) and I did a *.PDF search and founf both the 40K-in-40-Minutes PDF and the Kill Team PDF as well.

Both published by Chapter Aproved. So they'll do 

The only difference is the shop by my house plays Combat Patrol with 500pts, and 40-40 is 400.

KBK


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Kayback said:


> Yeah official hard coppies FTW.


Always do!


----------

